# Fs/ft: *** mix cichlids ***



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

All 4"+ and healthy...
All $12/fish o.b.o. even the 6"+ Green Terror
There is 6 Cichlids in the tank plus 1 high fin Pleco
(Green Terror, Yellow Lab, Orange Zebra, Johanni (dark Blue), Ice Blue Cichlid & Albino Blue)
There is also about 20 babies, just over 1" (They were born in December when i transported them to my work)
Deals can be made...
See pics attached and ask any questions u want and i'll try to answer them...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool tank i like the lighting
amazing deal, cheap cichlids


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

How much for the 1 inch yellow labs?


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Hi, 
not sure if the baby's are Yellow labs (which i think they are) or Orange Zebra... or maybe just mom & dad... But $2/baby seems fare for all the care taking...


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Thank you, 
But that's just the no flash on camera with low light...



Mferko said:


> cool tank i like the lighting
> amazing deal, cheap cichlids


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Daily Bump...
Make me an offer peeps


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

vancityyardy said:


> Hi,
> not sure if the baby's are Yellow labs (which i think they are) or Orange Zebra... or maybe just mom & dad... But $2/baby seems fare for all the care taking...


They look like yellow labs to me


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Sorry but my camera has just jammed on me, the lens won't retract so no more pics until i get it fixed.


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

Pm on it's way


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Bump it Please


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

Last chance before the lfs inherits some nice fishes and sells them to you for quad the price


----------

